#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Resource & Perk's >  >  Over $1000 of Zendesk credit For The Newly Established Startups

## Beacon

Zenddesk is one of the well known and industry leading customer experience web application software. Now, Zenddesk came with some amazing perks for the startups  :Smile:  They are offering more than $1000 worth startup credits for the newly established startups and its founders. Furthermore, qualified startups can get some extra perks and upgrades from Zend desk customer experience Team.




> Visit here to Apply : Startups receive Zendesk credits

----------

